# new sig , critique plz



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

........


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I like the sig but the two things that bother me are the way the arm cuts off tha A and the fact that you cant see his face.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks good to me. Excellent clash of colors N1.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

N1™ said:


> ........


I think its looks good. I for one am a fan of the Simple single pic Sigs.. Well done buddy..


----------

